# Lightroom: Noise on exported photo :(



## Noz03 (May 8, 2014)

I just edited a very noisy HDR photo in lightroom but when I export the  photo a lot of the noise comes back, I tried both tiff and max quality  jpeg and exactly the same result.

So what is going on here? Is this something that happens to all of my   images and I just never noticed? Or something to do with this specific   image/the way I edited it?


The output tiff is on the left and the right side is lightrooms view.


----------



## Bryan Conner (May 8, 2014)

Your profile information states that you are using Lightroom 5.2.  Your problem was a bug that was corrected in the current version Lightroom 5.4.  If I remember correctly, if the image was resized to less than 1/3 of it's original size the noise reduction and sharpening would not be applied upon import.


----------



## Noz03 (May 17, 2014)

Sorry for the late reply, been a rough week... Anyway I tried updating but still have the exact same problem 

I checked a few other photos but the problem only shows up in a few where a lot of reduction was applied. In one photo I didn't use any brush or local adjustments but set global luminance noise reduction to 100 and on the output file it looks nothing like the one inside of lightroom! 

Please does anyone have any ideas about this? I really need the problem fixed :(


----------



## Bryan Conner (May 17, 2014)

Ok, what about your export settings?  Are there any changes being made upon export?  i.e. sharpening etc?


----------



## Noz03 (May 17, 2014)

Nope, none at all, only changing the filename.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 17, 2014)

Are you running LR5.2 as per your profile? If so, try updating to 5.4 then try the export again.


----------



## Noz03 (May 17, 2014)

Jim Wilde said:


> Are you running LR5.2 as per your profile? If so, try updating to 5.4 then try the export again.



No, sorry I guess I should update my profile here... I'm using 5.4 but exactly the same problem :(


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 17, 2014)

OK, can we see an example? To take and post screenshots, see this post.


----------



## Noz03 (May 18, 2014)

Oh! I actually added a screen shot but it seems it didn't work :/ anyway here it is again. The left is obviously the output with the noise, and the right is inside of lightroom.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 19, 2014)

How big is the image (the original and the exported version) in pixels? To judge details like sharpness and noise you really have to view them at 1:1....can you try that and let us know if that makes a difference?


----------



## Noz03 (May 28, 2014)

Ok I did some experiments and no matter what export settings I use, JPEG or TIFF, high quality or medium quality, resizing or not it has the same problem. When ever I use a large amount of noise reduction on a very noisy image it gets the problem. I did notice one thing though... when I view the images at 1:1 there is almost no difference between them! But as I zoom out the problem becomes more and more obvious. I will post screenshots of all different zooms, you can see the noise is totally different when zoomed out but exactly the same when zoomed in. 

Btw I am not using sharpening on export, and my lightroom is up to date. 

Hope someone might have some idea what is causing this problem which has had me going crazy for weeks now :'(

Fit view, (very obvious noise on the output image)





1:2 view (some difference in noise)





1:1 (no difference in noise)


----------



## Bryan Conner (May 28, 2014)

Have you tried viewing you image in another program instead of Windows Photo Viewer?  If you do a Google search for Windows Photo Viewer bad image quality, you will find a lot of complaints about this.  I have never used Photo Viewer until reading this thread.  I can see a definite decrease in image quality on images that I have exported from Lightroom 5.  But, when I view the images in a program other than Windows Photo Viewer, they look the same as in Lightroom, or much closer at least.


----------



## Noz03 (May 28, 2014)

Bryan Conner said:


> Have you tried viewing you image in another program instead of Windows Photo Viewer?  If you do a Google search for Windows Photo Viewer bad image quality, you will find a lot of complaints about this.  I have never used Photo Viewer until reading this thread.  I can see a definite decrease in image quality on images that I have exported from Lightroom 5.  But, when I view the images in a program other than Windows Photo Viewer, they look the same as in Lightroom, or much closer at least.



Nope, I viewed them in Photoshop also and exactly same as photo viewer :/


----------

